# Blue Staff - Skin Allergies



## cherrilou (Oct 14, 2014)

Hi, I'm new to this site therefore apologise if this topic has been discussed before.

I have a 3 year old blue staff who suffers with terrible skin allergies. He's had skin scrapes and tests done which concluded he allergic to grass, dust and trees. He had been on immunotherapy for over a year but it didn't work. We are at a massive low point now because we have literally tried everything. His feet are the worst affected. He chews and licks them until they are red raw and there's blood all over the floor. He then ends up with secondary infections to his ears and mouth through scratching. His skin is always lumpy and his tail has lad patches on it also. The vets seem to have to come to the end of any available treatment and all they want to do it feed him antibiotics all the time which either give him hives or make him incontinent. He's miserable and we literally don't know what else we can do to help him. Has anyone had the same/similar issues with the same breed and can you offer any advice at all on what may have worked for you. Please get in touch.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Have you tried Apoquel?


----------



## cherrilou (Oct 14, 2014)

labradrk said:


> Have you tried Apoquel?


Hi, yes tried and works for a few days then stops working.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

cherrilou said:


> Hi, yes tried and works for a few days then stops working.


Oh. What about Atopica?


----------



## cherrilou (Oct 14, 2014)

labradrk said:


> Oh. What about Atopica?


Yes tried that too, allergies still come back every time worse than before.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

I presume on that note that prednisalone doesn't work either? I wonder if these issues run deeper than bog standard allergies because I find it strange that none of these medications or immunotherapy are working. 

Has your vet offered to refer you to a specialist?


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

cherrilou said:


> Hi, I'm new to this site therefore apologise if this topic has been discussed before.
> 
> I have a 3 year old blue staff who suffers with terrible skin allergies. He's had skin scrapes and tests done which concluded he allergic to grass, dust and trees. He had been on immunotherapy for over a year but it didn't work. We are at a massive low point now because we have literally tried everything. His feet are the worst affected. He chews and licks them until they are red raw and there's blood all over the floor. He then ends up with secondary infections to his ears and mouth through scratching. His skin is always lumpy and his tail has lad patches on it also. The vets seem to have to come to the end of any available treatment and all they want to do it feed him antibiotics all the time which either give him hives or make him incontinent. He's miserable and we literally don't know what else we can do to help him. Has anyone had the same/similar issues with the same breed and can you offer any advice at all on what may have worked for you. Please get in touch.


Normally if its only allergies then usually things like steroids and medications like Apoquel normally work, at least while they are taking it although if the allergen is still present once they are off them then it will usually return. The fact that is doesn't even when on them makes me wonder if there is anything more going on.

Antibiotics will only work on bacterial infection assuming its the correct antibiotic for that type of bacterial and a long enough course in the first place. Often with itchy skin conditions bacterial infection is only secondary anyway due to the itching and traumatising the skin so treating with antibiotics is often only half of the problem.

Sarcoptic mites that burrow and live their life cycle in the skin, cause intense itching, only 20/50% of sarcoptic mites are located on things like skin scrapes many more are missed so it often goes undiagnosed. There is a specific blood test for sarcoptic with is a sarcoptic mange antibody blood test. There have been cases where diagnosis has been missed and dogs are ripping themselves to pieces because they have them.

Did they also do an allergy test to food as well as environmental? If not it may be a food allergy that is contributing to the issue, although again things like steroids and apoquel usually works at least while taking them.

A lot of skin problems can also be caused by yeast infection too, normally the immune system keeps yeast/fungal infections like candida albicans down in number so they don't cause problems, but they can multiply and cause itchy skin conditions. Things like steroids and apoquel and even antibiotics can make things like mites and yeasts worst, because they usually suppress the immune system which is why they usually work on allergies because an allergic response is the immune system going overboard in response to the allergen and medications like these suppress the immune system.

Only other suggestion that may be worth trying that has helped a lot of itchy dogs is dermacton comes in shampoo bar spray and cream

http://www.aromesse.com/skin-proble...dermacton-cream-spray-shampoo-dog-canine.html


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

labradrk said:


> I presume on that note that prednisalone doesn't work either? I wonder if these issues run deeper than bog standard allergies because I find it strange that none of these medications or immunotherapy are working.
> 
> Has your vet offered to refer you to a specialist?


It's not uncommon for the immunotherapy to not work but Apoquel is very effective for a lot of dogs or Atopica.

Have you tried changing food ?

I would also recommend you try Dermacton. It has been a life saver for many dogs!

Can I just say though, your boy is gorgeous !!


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi.

Our Staffy has severe allergies also. As well as reacting badly to grass, she is allergic to a long list of foods.

Until we got on top of the problem, she too would bite at her feet and legs until she made them raw.

By eliminating from her diet every food to which she's allergic, never taking her on grass and by giving her Apoquel, we have sorted her out to the point where she doesn't appear to itch at all.

As others have said, most dogs respond well to Apoquel, but, according to my Vet, you do get the odd dog who doesn't.

Did the allergy tests not show any reactions to foods?


----------



## Kim wiltshire (Mar 16, 2018)

cherrilou said:


> Hi, I'm new to this site therefore apologise if this topic has been discussed before.
> 
> I have a 3 year old blue staff who suffers with terrible skin allergies. He's had skin scrapes and tests done which concluded he allergic to grass, dust and trees. He had been on immunotherapy for over a year but it didn't work. We are at a massive low point now because we have literally tried everything. His feet are the worst affected. He chews and licks them until they are red raw and there's blood all over the floor. He then ends up with secondary infections to his ears and mouth through scratching. His skin is always lumpy and his tail has lad patches on it also. The vets seem to have to come to the end of any available treatment and all they want to do it feed him antibiotics all the time which either give him hives or make him incontinent. He's miserable and we literally don't know what else we can do to help him. Has anyone had the same/similar issues with the same breed and can you offer any advice at all on what may have worked for you. Please get in touch.


Hi have you managed to clear your staffs skin allergies?


cherrilou said:


> Hi, I'm new to this site therefore apologise if this topic has been discussed before.
> 
> I have a 3 year old blue staff who suffers with terrible skin allergies. He's had skin scrapes and tests done which concluded he allergic to grass, dust and trees. He had been on immunotherapy for over a year but it didn't work. We are at a massive low point now because we have literally tried everything. His feet are the worst affected. He chews and licks them until they are red raw and there's blood all over the floor. He then ends up with secondary infections to his ears and mouth through scratching. His skin is always lumpy and his tail has lad patches on it also. The vets seem to have to come to the end of any available treatment and all they want to do it feed him antibiotics all the time which either give him hives or make him incontinent. He's miserable and we literally don't know what else we can do to help him. Has anyone had the same/similar issues with the same breed and can you offer any advice at all on what may have worked for you. Please get in touch.


----------



## Liam Jones (May 11, 2018)

Ive dound with my blue which i had skin problems and bowel problems to become non existent when i put her on a hypoallergenic dog food. And the only problem ive had since is hives from running through flowers leaves and trees in the garden.definitely blues are more sensitive coat and skin wise. I really believe get the diet right then go from there, the better quality food you give the dog the better you get out.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm another one who where it seems diet was one of the key factors in reducing allergy symptoms. In our case though, an old english bulldog, it seemed to be only a grass allergy so a lot easier.


----------

